# Solved: Access keeps rounding numbers



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi all, this is probably going to be a simple one but i can not get it to work.

I am needing a simple table to log my mileage that i do for work. so i created the table with a few feilds and had one called Mileage, i set this to be a number and asked it to have 1 decimil place. but when ever i enter a number, eg 1.9 it rounds it up to 2. I know i could set the feild as text but i want to be able to calculate things later in the year. 

I have attached the database with the table. All advice would be great

Thank you for the help

JPLamb


----------



## maloo (Dec 17, 2008)

in design view of the table, change the field size for Milage to "Double" and the format to "Fixed".
you can then set how many decimal places you want to go to...

this should solve your problem...


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you, this worked

great help

JPLamb


----------



## kaiser03 (Aug 7, 2009)

you can then set how many decimal places you want to go to...


----------

